# RecipeDB - B Saaz Pale



## RetsamHsam (25/3/09)

B Saaz Pale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash @ 64.5 Degrees Celsius until conversion is complete, then raise to mashout temperature.US Cascade is used60 minute boil.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg Weyermann Pilsner    2.5 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.2 kg Weyermann Caramunich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 1mins)    31 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 10mins)    28 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 1mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    14 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     200 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         28L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 23.9 IBU   Efficiency 65.7%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 28L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## reviled (25/3/09)

US or NZ cascade?


----------



## RetsamHsam (25/3/09)

US Cascade in this one.. Have updated the notes section in the recipe aswell.


----------



## reviled (25/3/09)

How did the two hops work together? I havnt used Bsaaz yet but have about 100g of em..


----------



## RetsamHsam (25/3/09)

They went together very well.. 

I bought 90g of it to try out and will definitely be going back for more. 

If you haven't already, try a bottle of the James Squire Pilsener, this will give you an idea of what to expect from B Saaz.

EDIT: I put this recipe up at the request of DK who tried a bottle and liked it very much.


----------



## Gopha (8/4/09)

Hi, Iam assuming that the boil is 60mins and that all hop additions ar in the last 20mins, is this correct or have missed something Cheers.


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/4/09)

Gopha said:


> Hi, Iam assuming that the boil is 60mins and that all hop additions ar in the last 20mins, is this correct or have missed something Cheers.



Yep 60 minute boil with hop additions in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Gopha (8/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Yep 60 minute boil with hop additions in the last 20 minutes.


Thanks, going to try this recipe as my first BIAB brew. Cheers


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/4/09)

Gopha said:


> Thanks, going to try this recipe as my first BIAB brew. Cheers



Good stuff. Hope you enjoy it as much as i did :beer: 

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Gopha (29/4/09)

Hi, Can the ingredients for this recipe be scaled back proportionally to suit a 23lt batch size, or do you have an ingredients list for a 23lt batch? Cheers


----------



## geoffi (29/4/09)

Gopha said:


> Hi, Can the ingredients for this recipe be scaled back proportionally to suit a 23lt batch size, or do you have an ingredients list for a 23lt batch? Cheers




How about running it through Beertools, then use the scaling feature there to adjust it.


----------



## Gopha (29/4/09)

Geoffi said:


> How about running it through Beertools, then use the scaling feature there to adjust it.


I am not running this software but may have to look into it. Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

I love BSaaz but it's nothing like Euro Saaz, goes perfectly with American Hops like Amarillo and Chinook. I thought it was only available in flowers, not pellets. The flowers are great, I use them for doing hop tea in US type ambers. 

I was going to use BSaaz hop tea in secondary in my Kiwi Blonde (Green Bullet, NZ Cascade) but it was so hoppy I left it as is.


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/4/09)

If you multiply each of the ingredients by .82 you will get the amounts for a 23L batch..


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/4/09)

BribieG said:


> I love BSaaz but it's nothing like Euro Saaz, goes perfectly with American Hops like Amarillo and Chinook. I thought it was only available in flowers, not pellets.



I'm pretty sure I got the pellets from craft brewer, It also goes under the name 'Motueka'


----------



## Gopha (29/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> If you multiply each of the ingredients by .82 you will get the amounts for a 23L batch..


Thanks for that Cheers.


----------



## Bribie G (29/4/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'm pretty sure I got the pellets from craft brewer, It also goes under the name 'Motueka'



Aha that's the one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/4/09)

BribieG said:


> Aha that's the one. :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 26688



That's him, he's about 1300EBC h34r:


----------



## Gopha (15/7/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Good stuff. Hope you enjoy it as much as i did :beer:
> 
> Let me know how it turns out.


I finally got around to brewing this beer as my first go at BIAB. scaled the recipe back for a 23litre batch.
Missed my gravity by 10 points OG was 1.050 and have worked out that my effiecncy was only 65%, but i will tweek it next time once i get a handle on what my brewing process is doing.
The beer spent two weeks at fermentation temp 18C then two weeks sitting on its lees at close to 1C. FG1.10.
Bulk primed 23lts with 200gms of dextrose and conditioned for two weeks @ 20C.
The beer is very tasty, and one of my cusomers who owns a small micro was impressed and felt if i had got that extra 1% alcohol it would have lifted the flavour profile to perfect.
It has a brilliant foamy head that sticks to side of the glass from top to bottom.
I will certainly be brewing it again and not to much will be given away :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## RetsamHsam (16/7/09)

Congrats.. Glad it went well for you.

I'm going to have to brew something similar again soon :icon_drool2:


----------

